# [Hardware] Carte graphique... oui, je sais... encore...

## gbetous

Salut !

Je voudrais juste changer ma carte-mère (j'ai un bon proco, de la bonne RAM et je veux faire mumuse à overclocker tout ça... chacun ses raisons). Des cartes-mère plus intéressantes que la mienne sur le plan overclock il y en a des caisses à pas cher sur le boncoin, mais je suis limité par un truc : elles n'ont pas de carte graphique Intel intégrée.

Parce que voilà, depuis des années je vis avec un magnifique chipset i965 intégré à ma carte mère et c'est le bonheur total :

- perfos suffisantes pour faire tourner un desktop en 3D (je ne joue pas sur l'ordi)

- reconnu par 120% des distributions (notez que j'ai pris de la marge   :Very Happy:  )

- jamais d'emmerdes de mises à jour, de driver, de quoi que ce soit... tout est dans le kernel ou dans Xorg en natif.

Ma question est : existe-t-il une (gamme de) carte graphique ATI ou nVidia qui apporte un tel confort ? (au passage sur ce sujet précis je me fiche éperdument des considérations driver proprio ou libre).

Si oui, je prends et je suis bcp plus open sur ma recherche de carte-mère.

Bref, qui a une carte graphique nVidia/ATI et qui le vit parfaitement bien ?

Merci !

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour ce que j'en sais, les AMD HD6000 sont pas trop mal avec radeon (à vérifier si c'est le cas pour toutes les puces de la gamme, ceci dit), par contre, HD7000, faut éviter d'après ce que j'ai lu, c'est pas encore la fête.

----------

## Tanki

salut !

perso j'ai une geforce GT210

pas cher neuf encore moins d'occaze

supportée par nouveau, tout va bien même l’accélération bureau  :Smile: 

----------

## gbetous

30€ neuf c'est dans mes prix !

Voilà déjà une solution qui me plait   :Very Happy: 

----------

## StinGer_Uesugi

Perso, j'ai eu (et j'ai toujours) des Radeon 3000 et 4000, ça a toujours bien fonctionné (même si j'ai dû me battre un peu pour le framebuffer et le kernel modesetting, mais c'était plus un problème entre la chaise et l'écran).

----------

## razer

Perso, j'ai eu les 3 (nvidia, ati, intel), dont les 2 derniers récemment

Au niveau perf des drivers libres, il n'y a pas photo entre intel et les 2 autres amho, tout principalement en 2D avec le SNA

----------

